# Dirt 3 auf deutsch umstellen?!



## Maikl88 (15. August 2011)

Hi
nach einigen problemen bei der installation hab ich Dirt 3 nun ans laufen bekommen indem ich eine andere setup exe ausgeführt habe auf der CD nun gut alles toll nur das spiel ist komplett auf Englisch das reizt mich dann doch nicht so sehr hab schon überall geschaut aber habe irgendwie keine möglichkeit es auf Deutsch umzustellen hat einer ne ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen könnte?

mfg


----------



## tobsel88 (15. August 2011)

Kann man nur bei der Installation oder durch umbenennen der Dprachdateien.


----------



## Own3r (15. August 2011)

Ich kann auch bestätigen, dass du die Sprache nur bei der Installation ändern kannst.


----------



## Maikl88 (15. August 2011)

mh bei dem setup wo ich deutsch auswählen kann bleibt die installation immer stehen und fährt nicht fort... und bei dem anderen setup kann ich nichts auswählen habe schon die sprachdatein von eng auf ger geändert genau wie im audo/speed ordner auch von en auf de umgestellt aber das ohne wirkung dort hat sich nichts getan außer das ich keine sprachsounds mehr gehört habe der text blieb komplett auf englisch...


----------



## tobsel88 (18. August 2011)

Hat aber zumindest bei F12010 noch funktioniert


----------

